
 List of Firebug Extensions - nickb
http://www.softwareishard.com/blog/firebug/list-of-firebug-extensions/
======
sh1mmer
Great list. I'm going to be lame and pimp my own extremely neglected... I mean
alpha... Firebug extension for people using YUI.

<http://kid666.com/blog/yui-event-list-bookmarklet/>

